# wendy from wales



## wendywo (Jun 21, 2013)

Good morning
My husband and I have been talking about taking to the road for awhile. We both love exploring and have been b+bing it
but we both want the freedom of just going when you want too. This has made us think we want a camper. My husband drives a bus for a living and also has an hgv licence but when we go off travelling I drive to give him a break. We would like to start off with a small camper I like the look of the new autocruise tracker well that size anyway.Any hints and tips would be most welcome. We are selling our cottage and buying a smaller uk home and hoping to spend winters away in warmer countries. Well thats our dream so we are at the begining of our adventure trying to pick up all the help we can
trying to decide which van to buy etc and hoping to meet a few like minded people too.:wave:


----------



## Neckender (Jun 22, 2013)

:welcome:

John.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 22, 2013)

Hiya & welcome aboard. The choice of van is so personal & so dependant on how you wish to use it that there is no such thing as a single "best choice". Go chat to anyone you see with a camper, we almost always enjoy showing off our pride & joy.

Ask them what is best about their van & if there is anything they want to change. You should learn a lot like that & may make a few new friends! Maybe visit one of our meets to introduce yourselves & see a stack of different approaches to the Camper concept.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 22, 2013)

wendywo said:


> Good morning
> My husband and I have been talking about taking to the road for awhile. We both love exploring and have been b+bing it
> but we both want the freedom of just going when you want too. This has made us think we want a camper. My husband drives a bus for a living and also has an hgv licence but when we go off travelling I drive to give him a break. We would like to start off with a small camper I like the look of the new autocruise tracker well that size anyway.Any hints and tips would be most welcome. We are selling our cottage and buying a smaller uk home and hoping to spend winters away in warmer countries. Well thats our dream so we are at the begining of our adventure trying to pick up all the help we can
> trying to decide which van to buy etc and hoping to meet a few like minded people too.:wave:



Hi Wendy and welcome to the forum.

Where in Wales do you live?

We have a few meets coming off soon and if it's not to far for you it would be worth a visit to chat to some of the members, we are a very friendly bunch.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 22, 2013)

hi wendy
welcome to the group
im in north wales so if you need to chat or anything that might help you let us no.

tranivanman


----------



## Squibby (Jun 22, 2013)

*Welcome*

Hi You Two,

Hope you enjoy the site, any questions or advice needed, just ask some one on here will have the answers you need, also good for general chit chat.

Squibby.


----------



## red ted (Jun 22, 2013)

*hi*

Hi and Welcome:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Wendy and welcome to the site.
Don't b e in any hurry to buy the camper of your dreams because your final choice will be just that..... Your choice.
There are hundreds of vans for sale out there and one will be perfect for you, but I think you will just have to put in the legwork and go and find it.
Think how you want to use it, where will you park it, what do you expect from it and above all make sure you can have fun with it, and by that I mean don't go for anything bigger than your comfort zone or so small that you feel cramped. Pretty obvious stuff really. We chose a Hymer Classic 684 because it is so versatile inside, a few minor adjustments and we have either enough room to take our three grandchildren on a half term break or convert it back for complete luxury for just the two of us   
Hubbys HGV and PSV experience will ensure the right attitude on the road, so just concentrate on enjoying yourselves and the whole new adventure!
Last but not least, there is more collated information on this site than you can shake a stick at, and always someone willing to help with any problems!! So what are you waiting for..... go live the dream!


----------



## wendywo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Still looking*

Hi again sorry we have been so long getting back to this site....we have had a few family problems since I last posted so had to put our dream on
hold. We lost both our mothers within a few months of each other and Sam ended up in hospital so 2013 has been a bit of a trial. However we still want to live our dream and we have started looking again. Thanks for the emails to remind us to come back here :drive: we don't think we will be ready to take to the road this year but thanks for the sound advise given. We have  met a few campers and they have been only too pleased to give advise and we are getting a clearer picture as to what we want in a van. Thanks again.


----------



## Gemani2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hiya Wendy from Wales! 

We are also from Wales, and like you are doing the downsizing thing...lots of friendly peeps on here, and lots of advice....may bump in to you when you get your camper


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi again Wendy, thought we hadn't heard from you for a while. So sorry to hear about your losses, it is such a sad time when you lose anyone close to you but in our personal experience, generally speaking, its the loss of your Mum which hits you hardest. Thoughts of her are never too far away and sometimes it's difficult to carry on, but time is a great healer, and you will know when the time is right to carry on with your dream. When you feel up to it, maybe you could use the 'time out' to learn more about which MH you feel is for you, so that when you feel stronger you will be better able to go out there knowing exactly what you want, choose what you want, buy what you want and then go and live the dream..... for you both and your Mums!!!

Regards Rog.


----------



## wendywo (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you Rog for your kind words and for all the replies.

We still find ourselves saying things like" I must tell mum that " or" I must phone Mum " I even picked up a birthday card for my mum the other day.

We are reading all we can and trying to sift through all the different vans on offer we are trying to find the most economical to run and put on a ferry as a starting point and one I can drive as well as my Hubby.

We want to head out to Spain so reading all the useful tips on here thanks to you all.


----------



## Smaug (Sep 30, 2013)

Start from the biggest you can drive & the smallest you can live it. There will still be a gap that needs compromise!


----------



## GinaRon (Sep 30, 2013)

hi, we bought a ford transit campervan - an older one to try and we have loved it - been to a few meets worth going to for information and experience of others.
Welcome and it is worth becoming a full member for the POI's.  In the past year we have been everywhere - well nearly.  :camper:


----------



## wendywo (Oct 1, 2013)

Gemani2 said:


> Hiya Wendy from Wales!
> 
> We are also from Wales, and like you are doing the downsizing thing...lots of friendly peeps on here, and lots of advice....may bump in to you when you get your camper



Hi there yes that would be good although I hope we don't actually  bump into each other  .....I am new to this you know


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 1, 2013)

Wendy try and come to one of the meets, the members really are a great bunch.

What part of Wales are you from.


----------



## wendywo (Oct 1, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Wendy try and come to one of the meets, the members really are a great bunch.
> 
> What part of Wales are you from.


 Hi I live in Carmarthenshire just outside Lampeter. I will try and get to a meet I keep checking the site to see if one is coming up near us. From the threads on here I can see you are good bunch and look forward to meeting some of you soon


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 1, 2013)

wendywo said:


> Hi I live in Carmarthenshire just outside Lampeter. I will try and get to a meet I keep checking the site to see if one is coming up near us. From the threads on here I can see you are good bunch and look forward to meeting some of you soon



I tend to organise most of my meets in East Wales mainly because most who attend come from England and I try to stay central.

But I chose different locations every year.

Hereford next May day will be good.


----------



## wendywo (Oct 1, 2013)

Hereford sounds  good not too far really I will keep that date next May in mind thank you.  I would have tried to get to the blacksmiths arms but just can't get away just yet.


----------

